# Troubles with component output & SlingBox



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

This is strange... I've been using my SlingBox for quite some time with both an HR-20 and more recently an HR-24 and have never had a problem with it.

However all of the sudden, I can no longer stream via the component input. I have the HR-24 hooked up to the TV with HDMI and the SlingBox with component (and for testing, composite). The SlingBox works over composite with no problem, but the component gives no video. What's REALLY weird is that if I reset the HR-24, the component output streams through the SlingBox during the entire setup process. This makes me think the problem is in the STB and not the SlingBox.

Has DirecTV made any changes with being able to output via component and HDMI at the same time? Anybody else have a similar issue?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

One thought - is your TV on or off when this happens? I suspect it is "off" and that the HR24 is detecting that the HDMI output to the TV is no longer supporting the HDCP protocol, so it's switching off the component outputs (if it's connected to HDMI, and HDCP fails, both the HD outputs get switched off.). When you reset it, the HR24 looks at the HDMI connection and sees nothing, so it does not mark it as failing HDCP, and the component output stays on. 
If you disconnect the HDMI cable from the HR24, everything will probably work OK. 
This is just another of the "delights" of HDMI.


----------



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

That's insanity that both the outputs would be turned off, sheesh. It does make some sense though because the HDMI actually goes into a switch box, so it would make an attempt to handshake and then as you said, switch off after failing the HDCP check. I'll try to restart everything with the TV on and the switchbox out of the way. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

*All outputs* on the HX and HRx series receivers are simultaneously active.

I also have an HR24 Connected to an A/V Receiver via HDMI and a slingbox pro hd with component video/audio and have no issues at all.

To me it sounds more like a slingbox issue then a DirecTV problem. One way to test is to run the component video outputs of your HR24 Directly to your TV. If it stays on constant, then you have narrowed down the issue to being caused by a problem with the slingbox itself.

I'd actually recommend resetting the slingbox entirely by pressing and holding the depressed reset button on the back and restarting the setup process from scratch to see if that resolves the issue entirely. It may infact be something got fubared with one of the recent slingbox firmware updates. I'm a beta tester for new firmware and have seen this exact senario several times over the past several months with some of the other members as well.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yoda - I think you are missing the point here. Yes, you should have no problem with your configuration, because there is no "missing" HDCP. The only way to test the component outputs is to have then connected to ANOTHER TV and then see what happens when you select a channel we know enforces HDCP (like HBO) and then switch the HDMI-connected TV to "off". If the TV maintains the HDMI link as "active" but does not pass the HDCP compliance test, you might easily see the component video oputputs switch off. It's been reported before.
It's difficult to see how it can be a slingbox issue because when you reset the Hr24 it works fine, but anything's possible.

There are some confusing (!!) posts on similar issues here http://answers.slingbox.com/message/49775


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IIRC, DIRECTV has chosen the blackout route of handing HDCP failure. In theory, if HDCP isn't satisfied, all outputs will be disabled.

This may not be the case (or DIRECTV may have had a change of heart).


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

What also could be an issue is the resolution setting on the HR24 if it's set to 1080P output. Normally this would only be an issue when playing 1080P content such as the "on demand" 1080P encoded content.

*Just to further investigate the issue; this question goes only to the origional poster:*What firmware version are you runing on the HR24? You wouldn't happen to be runing a CE (cutting edge) build would you? If so that could very well be the issue and the risk you'd take runig a beta version. Again I'm grabbing at straws here so if your runing a NR eliminate this direction from the equation.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See also this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189770 discussing some similar issues...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> See also this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189770 discussing some similar issues...


Not the same issue at all. That only refers to VOD and HDCP restricted content (typically 1080P content). Furthermore; when refering to that thread, people have issues with viewing though the HDMI connection---NOT the analog component connections.

If this were indeed the case, he'd also see a screen nag -- something along the lines of:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> One thought - is your TV on or off when this happens? I suspect it is "off" and that the HR24 is detecting that the HDMI output to the TV is no longer supporting the HDCP protocol, so it's switching off the component outputs (if it's connected to HDMI, and HDCP fails, both the HD outputs get switched off.). When you reset it, the HR24 looks at the HDMI connection and sees nothing, so it does not mark it as failing HDCP, and the component output stays on.
> If you disconnect the HDMI cable from the HR24, everything will probably work OK.
> This is just another of the "delights" of HDMI.


No, that's not the case. I have an H24 that is hooked up via HDMI to a TV and via component to my Slingbox. Without me being here, which would mean the TV is off, the Slingbox works fine.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, that's not the case. I have an H24 that is hooked up via HDMI to a TV and via component to my Slingbox. Without me being here, which would mean the TV is off, the Slingbox works fine.


Exact same setup except with a HR21 and everything works fine for me also.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it possible for everyone to post what model slingbox they have that has an issue or does not have an issue. It might help narrow down things some more. My PRO-HD has no issue and is hooked up to my HR21-100 via component.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> Exact same setup except with a HR21 and everything works fine for me also.


The problem I am describing is totally dependent on the behavior of the TV, so it only happens to some setups.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No, that's not the case. I have an H24 that is hooked up via HDMI to a TV and via component to my Slingbox. Without me being here, which would mean the TV is off, the Slingbox works fine.


So what is different when you are there? Is it that you are watching a premium channel which enforces HDCP (like HBO)??


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Not the same issue at all. That only refers to VOD and HDCP restricted content (typically 1080P content). Furthermore; when refering to that thread, people have issues with viewing though the HDMI connection---NOT the analog component connections.
> 
> If this were indeed the case, he'd also see a screen nag -- something along the lines of:


No, I think it's part of the same issue. We've seen other reports of the component output (and not necessarily the SD outputs) being switched off when the TV does not respond correctly to the HDCP test over the simultaneous HDMI connection. I don't mean the TV necessarily gives the wrong response, but probably when the TV does not respond at all (e.g. when it is switched off). 
And it seems to be TV-dependent; some TVs behave this way, with certain receivers, others don't. Pass the HDMI signal through a PVR or an HDMI switch and that changes the behavior yet again.

EDIT: And Yoda, if it's the problem I describe he won't see any nag screen because the HDMI-connected TV is OFF.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Slingbox that sounds like is set up the same way to my HR22. Component to HDMI connection to my Slingbox and HDMI to my flat screen. The component feed to the Slingbox works fine with my TV on or off. 

For the OP, have you been able to get it to work yet?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"MatthewTheRaven" said:


> This is strange... I've been using my SlingBox for quite some time with both an HR-20 and more recently an HR-24 and have never had a problem with it.
> 
> However all of the sudden, I can no longer stream via the component input. I have the HR-24 hooked up to the TV with HDMI and the SlingBox with component (and for testing, composite). The SlingBox works over composite with no problem, but the component gives no video. What's REALLY weird is that if I reset the HR-24, the component output streams through the SlingBox during the entire setup process. This makes me think the problem is in the STB and not the SlingBox.
> 
> Has DirecTV made any changes with being able to output via component and HDMI at the same time? Anybody else have a similar issue?


What model tv do you have, and, for fun, what happens if you temporarily disconnect your hdmi cable from the Directv box?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> I have a Slingbox that sounds like is set up the same way to my HR22. Component to HDMI connection to my Slingbox and HDMI to my flat screen. The component feed to the Slingbox works fine with my TV on or off.
> 
> For the OP, have you been able to get it to work yet?


Same setup that I have to an HR20-100 and I have seen no issues. The TV is usually off whenever when I use the slingbox.

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> So what is different when you are there? Is it that you are watching a premium channel which enforces HDCP (like HBO)??


Nothing is different when I'm here except the fact that I have no need to watch tv using my slingbox since I'm home.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MatthewTheRaven said:


> However all of the sudden, I can no longer stream via the component input.


Just to verify... You are talking about component and not composite right? Component is the output that has 3 cables (red, green & blue) and composite is the yellow video out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Over the past few months my Sling at times on the client will have just audio, I can recover it by changing the resolution on the client from HQ to SQ, which starts to work and then switch back to HQ and then component ouputs work fine (until the next time it doesn't).


----------



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi folks, was AFK for the weekend.

My normal setup is HR-24 to HDMI switchbox to Samsung HL-T6187 via HDMI and HR-24 to Slingbox SOLO via both component and composite (I added the composite connection when the component one stopped working).

To eliminate possible HDCP issues, I currently have the HDMI completely unplugged from the back of the HR-24 altogether. So right now I basically have an HR-24 only plugged into the Slingbox via component and composite.

I did a reset again and this time it seemed to work. The Slingbox did freak out for a couple of seconds and I thought it wasn't working again, but it did give an error about receiving a 1080p signal and then eventually starting working properly. Can the HR-24 send out 1080p through the component? I know you can't turn it on in the menus normally without having an HDMI connection.

After doing this, I reattached the HDMI and the switchbox to the HR-24 and my TV and now everything is working. Very strange.

One thing that I did change between the old setup and now was to change the input I used on my TV. For some reason the audio isn't working on the input-1, so I used the input-2 and it's working again. I suppose that could be some weird HDCP thing also or just an HDMI failure in general. The picture works fine on input-1 though, so it's also possible that the audio was messed up in the settings of the TV (I have an 11 month old who LOVES to play with remotes, so it's entirely possible)

So as it stands now, everything appears to be working, but I have no idea what made it stop working and exactly what caused it to start working again, but I'm not going to worry about it too much until it stops again. If anybody else has a similar issue, I would try resetting the box a few times with the HDMI disconnected while watching the progress on the Slingbox.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone ever figure this problem out? I'm having a very similar problem with an identical setup, except in my case the video is perfect and there is no sound at all--except on the DirecTV info channels.


----------

